

The Coin Market API - hackapreneur
http://blog.coinmkt.com/coin-market-api-arrived/

======
dpweb
Rebates to attract liquidity, about time this came to bitcoin trading.. So
assuming your adding all the time your fees are at +0.05%. Compared to stocks
it seems in the US you're stuck about net flat for fees after the ECN rebate
and it doesn't get much better than that - unless you're doing alot of volume.

I don't think people realize when you get better than flat on fees, its
somewhat like going from -1% house edge to no house edge in a casino (if
you're a market maker type at least..) Gotta have a decent strategy too of
course :).. I would imagine in btc quick sharp trends though and in that case
you're better off taking - mktmaking can be dangerous.

------
htk
IMHO 0.3% is too expensive. If I buy at $100 I need to sell at $100.60 to
break even?

------
hayksaakian
How does this compare to cryptsy?

~~~
kolev
You can deposit/withdraw fiat.

------
shomyo
> US Based

No thanks.

